# Game #16: Lakers @ Bulls



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (9-6, 3rd Pacific)

@









Chicago Bulls (1-10, 5th Central)  

Wednesday, Dec. 1
5:30 pm
at Bulls
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 









Brian Cook established career highs in points (25) and rebounds (11) on Tuesday for the Lakers.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Vlade Divac
Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Chicago Bulls

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































G: Chris Duhon
G: Kirk Hinrich
SF: Luol Deng
PF: Andres Nocioni
C: Antonio Davis

*Key Reserves:*






















Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Ben Gordon

*Last Meeting:* 
November 22, 2004 - LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant had one of his strangest games Sunday night. The good: he had 29 points, 10 rebounds and seven assists to lead the Los Angeles Lakers past the winless Chicago Bulls 102-93. The bad: He missed nine foul shots including one he tried to bank in, and committed nine of his team's 17 turnovers. ``Yeah, it was (strange),'' Bryant said with a smile. ``Well enough for the win. I won't lose any sleep over it.'' 

*Upcoming Games:*

Fri, Dec 3
Lakers vs. Golden State 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Wed, Dec 8 
Lakers vs. Phoenix 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Sat, Dec 11 
Lakers @ L.A. Clippers 
7:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV) 

Sun, Dec 12 
Lakers vs. Orlando 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP) 

Chicago Bulls Forum Game Thread

*Bonus Game To Watch:*








|








(1) Wake Forest @ (3) Illinois
Time: 6:00 C.T.
TV: ESPN
- Guards Dee Brown, Deron Williams, and Luther Head of Illinois look to upset the #1 team in the country but will Guards Chris Paul, Justin Gray, and Taron Downey have anything to say about it? 

</center>


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Lakers 104 Bulls 96

Wake Forest 76 Illinois 73


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm a little worried about this game. It's the second night of a back-to-back on the road against a team hungry for a win. Hmmm....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cook's return to his home. Can we expect another hot-shooting night?  

We should win this game, come on, it's the Bulls.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Another nice shooting outing from Cook would be nice. 

And it's a game we really shouldn't lose.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, we definitely shouldn't lose this one. But I doubt that the Bulls will give up in advance, so I'd agree with Damian Necronamous...

I surely hope for a win, but such teams prove themselvses very dangerous in a lot of cases. Especially if their opponents get too concieted and take them too lightly...So the Lakers should bring their A game, take the Bulls seriously (even if they are playing awful) and get a second consecutive road win. 

Don't care what the score is as long as we win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Agreed. I'm hoping for a win. I predict that it will be close. I missed the last Bulls/Lakers game. Who did Kobe guard primarily?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If Curry and Chandler get their dander up and Kobe us kidnapped by the Chicago mob the lakers could lose. 

And since I don't expect Curry and Chandler to get their dander up the lakers should win. 

I expect Kobe and Odom to control in this victory as well as a nice game by Butler. 

Hinrich and Deng could be a problem but we still win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers (9-6) at Chicago (1-10) 8:30 pm EST

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Lakers look for their fifth win in six games Wednesday when they face the Chicago Bulls, who will be trying to avoid their second 1-11 start in four seasons.

Brian Cook made 5-of-6 from the arc and scored 25 points off the bench Tuesday to lift the Lakers to a 95-90 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks. Kobe Bryant added 20 and recorded 11 assists.

It was just the second game this season that Bryant did not lead Los Angeles in scoring.

The Bulls return to the United Center for the first time since November 13 after a seven-game road trip in which they managed just one win - their first of the season.

Chicago finished its trip with a 96-74 loss to the Cleveland Cavaliers on Saturday. Eddy Curry scored 20 points off the bench but it was not enought to keep the Bulls from falling to 1-10.

The Bulls also lost 10 of their first 11 during the 2001-02 campaign, when they did not record their second victory until their 14th contest.

Los Angeles has won three straight vs. Chicago, including a 102-93 victory at Staples Center on November 21. Bryant scored 29 in that one to lead five Lakers in double figures.

The Lakers have won nine of the last 12 meetings between the teams.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope we get to see some of Pargo.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Agreed. I'm hoping for a win. I predict that it will be close. I missed the last Bulls/Lakers game. *Who did Kobe guard primarily?*


As far as my memory serves me right, I think he guarded Kirk.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This will only be the Bulls' 4th home game.  No wonder they're off to such a bad start. What a brutal early schedule.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> This will only be the Bulls' 4th home game.  No wonder they're off to such a bad start. What a brutal early schedule.


They are also winless at home. Let's hope it remains same tonight at least.

Did you see the game of Clippers-Bulls? Chicago had some 20 pts lead and Clippers made the come back to win it.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

The bulls always open up on the road because every year the circus comes to Chicago at this time, forcing them on long road trips that have yielded them 1 victory!!!!!! 1 victory that came against Utah this year. i think their circus road trip record over the past 4 or 5 years has been like 1-40 or something like that.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> The bulls always open up on the road because every year the circus comes to Chicago at this time, forcing them on long road trips that have yielded them 1 victory!!!!!! 1 victory that came against Utah this year. i think their circus road trip record over the past 4 or 5 years has been like 1-40 or something like that.


That may have been OK when Jordan was there but I think it's time they booted that circus out. Because now the Bulls ARE the circus.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> I hope we get to see some of Pargo.


i only want to see pargo if he reminds me of his laker days rather than last years bulls days :uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> i only want to see pargo if he reminds me of his laker days rather than last years bulls days :uhoh:


Pargo got sent to the IR tonight and Frank Williams got activated.. Greatness.. 2 Ex-Illini going at it.. Sadly Frankie wont play :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i say bulls win this game simply because the lakers played last night and they playing a close game...

ALSO i say ILLINI OVER WAKE FOREST BY 30!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ive Officaly Joined The Bcook Bandwagon, Only After Seeing Now That He Is Capable Of Playing

As seen by the custom cookie avatar made by me and photoshop


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

maybe it was just me, i was doing the dishes but did paul just say Lual Dung???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

o snnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnappppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Uggggh...there were really some calls that should have gone our way but didn't in that half, including the Kobe three-pointer that he was only given two points for upset: ).

We did not rebound well at all in that half. I really hope we pick it up in the second and come home having gone 2-0 on this short road trip.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That was a blatant block... He was totally in the circle... Kobe goes and hits a three, six point turn around...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This Is Patheic, We Are Going To Lose To A 1- 10 Team, What Is Even More Patheic Is Rebounding :nonono:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

KOBE ASKDMSLAJFWELJMALDMDALS :upset: :upset: 

WHY does he feel the need to jack up those 3's in these kind of situations?
His 3 point attempts and TOs killed us in the end. :upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> This Is Patheic, We Are Going To Lose To A 1- 10 Team, What Is Even More Patheic Is Rebounding :nonono:


The Bulls arent that pathetic.. They wanted the W more.. They got it.. Good win for the Bulls.. 

Kobe's 3 PT attempts and Turnovers killed us at the end.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a ****ing embarrassment. I am disgusted.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom- 7-11-2
Chandler- 10-18-3

That's why we lost.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> That was a blatant block... He was totally in the circle... Kobe goes and hits a three, six point turn around...


On the other end, there's Gordon's offensive foul that wasn't called which got the Bulls up by 6 at the end of the game and Kobe's "two pointer" at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls arent that pathetic.. They wanted the W more.. They got it.. Good win for the Bulls..
> ...



i was saying that losing to a 1-10 Team Is Pathetic


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know what you meant..

I believe the back to back games had something to do with this effort.. Oh well!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't see this game someone summarize it for me.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> KOBE ASKDMSLAJFWELJMALDMDALS :upset: :upset:
> 
> WHY does he feel the need to jack up those 3's in these kind of situations?
> His 3 point attempts and TOs killed us in the end. :upset:


:nonono: Look for the Kobe treads tonite

Im just glad i didn't see the game :yes: 

we lose to a dam 1-10 team :hurl:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I didn't see this game someone summarize it for me.


I only got to see from mid 3rd quarter to the end..

Basically, we were down by 6 going into the 4th. Kobe was playing some BRILLIANT basketball and got us up by 2. Nobody else could hit a shot besides Kobe and the Bulls made their run. It was tied for a while until the Bulls made a couple of jumpers. 
Kobe then began throwing up bricks from 3 PT land and when he did pass, it ended up being a TO. He also had a backcourt violation when the ball hit his heel when we were down by 4 with a min remaining.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

odom only 6shots thats not enough and it showed tonight, get this guy more involved and the lakers would be more succesful


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I didn't see this game someone summarize it for me.


Rush for 3, Cook for 3, Atkins for 3, Atkins for 3, Atkins for 3, Cook for 3, Bulls offensive board Bulls, offensive board, Bulls offensive board, Bulls offensive board, Bulls offensive board, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3 Kobe for 3.

Loss.

Seriously, that's how it went. :nonono:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> I only got to see from mid 3rd quarter to the end..
> 
> ...


Good looking out. 

Maybe we were tired. No excuse for losing to the Bulls on the moon after 200 consecutive games. 

Terrible loss. 

Where was Odom with 7 points and Butler with 13 points and Cook with 7 points. 

Amazing Kobe had 10 dimes. 

These are the sorts of games where Kobe needs to score 45 points. He has to single handily win these games. 

When the other guys are sluggish the star has to carry them. 

Foot aching or not Kobe has to stop settling for 3's and drive the ball to the hoop. 

He can beat the Bulls with a huge game. 

I'd rather have seen 3 assists and 50 points and a win. 

The other guys didn't step up tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Rush for 3, Cook for 3, Atkins for 3, Atkins for 3, Atkins for 3, Cook for 3, Bulls offensive board Bulls, offensive board, Bulls offensive board, Bulls offensive board, Bulls offensive board, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3, Kobe for 3 Kobe for 3.
> ...


Gotta be kidding that sounds ugly. 

Can't lose this game. 

Basically the trip ended as I predicted a split the bad way. 

We need a big body. That many O baords is terrible. 

Divac needs more minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stopped watching the game on League Pass, but can anyone explain to me, why the heck Vlade is not playing? 

I mean getting outrebounded by 14 to the Bulls? Disgraceful. C'mon Rudy T incorporate Vlade into the team damnit. :upset:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I didn't see this game someone summarize it for me.


The Lakers jacked up a lot of threes which caused the Bulls to get 16 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bulls played a tough game, it's not easy to outrebound Chandler when he's not in foul trouble. Give them credit, they played well. 

That said, Rudy is going to have to let someone else coach offensive sets because he doesn't have any. Run something other than two plays Rudy.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Bulls played a tough game, it's not easy to outrebound Chandler when he's not in foul trouble. Give them credit, they played well.
> 
> That said, Rudy is going to have to let someone else coach offensive sets because he doesn't have any. Run something other than two plays Rudy.


We look like the early 2000s Rockets.  Steve Francis back to Mobley back to Francis back to Mobley for 3.......


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Stopped watching the game on League Pass, but can anyone explain to me, why the heck Vlade is not playing?
> 
> I mean getting outrebounded by 14 to the Bulls? Disgraceful. C'mon Rudy T incorporate Vlade into the team damnit. :upset:


Vlade is probably only 80% healed my guess


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I didn't see this game someone summarize it for me.


Sure, that's easy...

:cthread: :hurl:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I makes me sick to my stomach watching Chucky on the defensive end. Doesn't matter who he's guarding, they all walk right by him. I seriously hope something is done about this very soon. Also gave up 16 off rebs... to the BULLS, give me a break! 

Well, thanks for the happy B-day guys.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Bulls played a tough game, it's not easy to outrebound Chandler when he's not in foul trouble. Give them credit, they played well.
> 
> That said, Rudy is going to have to let someone else coach offensive sets because he doesn't have any. Run something other than two plays Rudy.


I agree Chandler is a load on the boards. Why he doesn't get more minutes is a mystery. He is a tall skinny glass eating garbage man. That blocks shots. 

I'd love to have him on the Lakers.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

And one more thing: Odom had 6 FGAs...WTF?? Get him the ball! It was fun watching Kobe and Chuck toss up 3 after 3 while Odom run's around getting himself open looking for the baskeball...oh wait, no it wasn't. If we can all see this why can't the staff? He need's the ball alot more.


..ahh why am I stressing it, it won't happen because Rudy T is braindead...BRAINDEAD!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> odom only 6shots thats not enough and it showed tonight, get this guy more involved and the lakers would be more succesful


JEEZ I KNOW!


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't let this loss get you down, the Bulls are an extremely under-rated team. Kobe put in another strong performance and showed why he is the best player in this league. Lakers are my third favorite team and I feel they will still end up winning the pacific. The Kings are old and done and the Suns are just on a lucky streak and have played all crappy teams.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Lakers obviously should beat the Bulls, but the Bulls are catching a lot of unwarranted ridicule early on. Have you looked at their schedule so far? 9/12 against western conference teams, and 8/12 on the road, 7 of them being consecutive. Hell, they only play 4 western conference teams in January, out of 16 games, and 19 of their final 20 games of the season are against eastern conference teams. Thats ridiculously easy compared to the schedule they've faced so far, where they've still managed to _only_ be the 3rd or 4th worst team in the league after tonight. 

Either way, I enjoyed watching my Bullies get a win. They still need a natural shooting guard, and should look to deal Gordon for one, but Chandler/Curry actually did well tonight. Their interior defense still needs tons of work, but they did other things real well tonight. I loved Deng's defense on Kobe, he is starting to use his length real well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> They still need a natural shooting guard, and should look to deal Gordon for one, but Chandler/Curry actually did well tonight.


Rush for Gordon? I'd do it in a heartbeat.. Too bad it's only a dream :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

O my god lose with the Bulls is something wrong with the Lakez


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> O my god lose with the Bulls is something wrong with the Lakez


Probably has something to do with back to back road games and the Bulls having like 5 days off


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> KOBE ASKDMSLAJFWELJMALDMDALS :upset: :upset:
> 
> WHY does he feel the need to jack up those 3's in these kind of situations?
> His 3 point attempts and TOs killed us in the end. :upset:


He feels that once a 3-pointer goes, he's got the flow. I agree that jacked up 3s alot(3-10 from the 3-point range) cost us the game. He had 6 TOs but don't overlook his dimes no.(10)

Definitely, we had the game but didn't have the energy as much as Bulls had. I really wanted us to win this game to be .500 club on road but....oh well..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pieces Come Together for Bulls









Ben Gordon came off the bench to score 17 points for Chicago.

CHICAGO, Dec. 1 (Ticker) -- Tyson Chandler gave Chicago Bulls fans a reason to go home happy for a change.

Chandler came off the bench to grab a season-high 18 rebounds and scored 10 points, giving the Bulls their first home win, a surprising 92-84 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers. 

"Tonight was one of those nights," Chandler said. "I came to the sideline a couple of times and just told the guards to just put a floater up there. I felt like I could put it back in."

The Bulls, who came in 0-3 at the United Center, had a 16-6 edge in offensive rebounds and held the Lakers -- and superstar Kobe Bryant -- to one basket in the final 3:20.

Bryant scored nine consecutive points in an 11-3 surge early in the fourth quarter as the Lakers inched in front, 76-74, with 8½ minutes remaining.

"The coaches came to me and said that I better try and take over when we were down by 14 points," Bryant said. "Naturally, some guys get caught standing around because I was taking all the shots. But we had to figure a way back into it."

The Bulls came right back to score the next eight points -- five by rookie Luol Deng -- to take the lead for good, 82-76.

Deng, the league's top rookie scorer, finished with 18 points and Kirk Hinrich added 17 for Chicago, which had a 51-37 advantage in rebounds.

"We wanted this game real bad," Deng said. "This is the way we have to play every time. The way we played tonight is similar to the way we played at Utah. It was all a team effort. (It) felt like all five guys out there were on the same page."

Bryant scored 14 of his 28 points in the final period and had 10 assists, but missed his last four shots. Chucky Atkins scored 19 points and Caron Butler added 13 for the Lakers, who beat the Bulls on Nov. 21 in Los Angeles.

"We had no choice but to turn the ball over to Kobe," Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich said. "It always looks like other guys are standing around when one guy is doing his thing. I think that is a bunch of crap. This league is about trying to win that game on that night, and that was the best attack we can muster up at that point."

The Lakers lost for the first time in 10 outings when holding an opponent to less than 100 points and have dropped six of 10 at the United Center since it opened in 1994.

"It dosen't matter who we play," Lakers forward Lamar Odom said. "We try to win games, period. We just didn't make enough plays as a team. It's always a step back when you think you should win a game like this and you don't."

Eddy Curry scored six of his 18 points during a 13-3 run in the third quarter that gave the Bulls their biggest lead at 62-48. Curry also had 10 rebounds.

"I wanted to show coach that he made a good decision about putting me back in (the starting lineup)," Curry said. "I am not trying to take a seat on the passenger side anymore. I like to be out there when the game starts off and try to contribute early if I can."


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Atikins was 4-6 from the 3 pt line, how can you be that upset about him taking 3s?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Atikins was 4-6 from the 3 pt line, how can you be that upset about him taking 3s?



Did you watch him on the defensive end? The man wouldnt be able to stay in front of my grandmother. Unless it's something lke 50, I don't how many threes he makes when he cannot play a lick of defense. Which is what this team severely needs from a PG.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

What a joke. Im giving Rudy the blame for this one. 

Mihm played 15 minutes! There is no reason for that at all, he only had 1 or 2 fouls. The Bulls were having at it inside the paint, Mihm really would have helped, he looked great to start the game. 

Chandler had 18 boards because Jones and Cook couldnt handle him. Neither know how to box out or get a body on a man. If you don't put a body on Chandler and push him around he is going to cause trouble. 

If Mihm plays 30 minutes, Chandler probably has 6-7 less rebounds and the Lakers win. 

Odom and Butler need to pick it up.

Rudy is a moron. I love the lineup he went with in the last 4 minutes of the first half. 


And somebody needs to tell him what a 2 for 1 is.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did ya ever think there's a reason Mihm only played 15 minutes or so? He's showing his true self after having a breakout game 1 of the year.. Sorry Mihm aint all that either.. 

Well all be damn.. Chandler had 18 boards against Cook and Jones.. Chandler is taller and more psyhical and a better rebounder than both of them combined.. Did you really expect those 2 to guard Tyson? Geez. 

If Mihm plays 30 minutes, he could have allowed 6-7 less rebounds to Chandler, but then again he could have allowed 6-7 more than Cook/Jones did.

Butler really needs to pick it up.. We arent using Odom right.. He's our best rebounder though. Just need him to score MORE. 

What lineup? 

I could tell him what a 2 for 1 is but he wouldnt listen :laugh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Did ya ever think there's a reason Mihm only played 15 minutes or so? He's showing his true self after having a breakout game 1 of the year.. Sorry Mihm aint all that either..


Rudy forgot he was on the team? 

Mihm has horrific hands is rather soft but the Lakers NEED his size. 



> Well all be damn.. Chandler had 18 boards against Cook and Jones.. Chandler is taller and more psyhical and a better rebounder than both of them combined.. Did you really expect those 2 to guard Tyson? Geez.


No I didnt, I can't believe Rudy did. 



> If Mihm plays 30 minutes, he could have allowed 6-7 less rebounds to Chandler, but then again he could have allowed 6-7 more than Cook/Jones did.


I think Mihm would have bodied Chandler a lot better and kept him off some of those boards. 



> Butler really needs to pick it up.. We arent using Odom right.. He's our best rebounder though. Just need him to score MORE.


Atkins/Brown and Kobe do all the ball handling. I am trying to figure out why Odom can't get in that club.


----------

